# Milwaukee Produces the First Electric Hacksaw...



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I was in several places this past week trying to cut down some EMT installed in mason to size.

This would have been awesome.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It looks cool, but isn't it just a baby Sawzall?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> It looks cool, but isn't it just a baby Sawzall?


Just what I was thinking. 

Looks like lipstick on a pig to me.....

"Electric Hacksaw" is just Madison Avenue-speak for a redesigned SawzAll.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I've had one for a couple of months now and love it. Plenty of power in a small package. 28 cuts of 3/4 EMT on one battery, 18 on 2". It fits in some tight places and is really easy to control one handed.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a link to a webpage that shows the little guy in action.

Yeah, it's a baby sawzall, but the fact I can throw that in my pouch while and climb a ladder is awesome.

It's a bit pricey right now, I think I'll wait a while before I buy this one.

I just bought Bosch's 12 volt baby drill with 3/8'' chuck.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_27_40028_-1_748104_200137_192137


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

As a side note, Milwaukee discontinued the Hatchet last Fall. Don't know why. Everyone I know who had one, myself included, really liked it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

amptech said:


> I've had one for a couple of months now and love it. Plenty of power in a small package. 28 cuts of 3/4 EMT on one battery, 18 on 2". It fits in some tight places and is really easy to control one handed.


 
That's it? Seriously..... 28 cuts of ¾"? Krikie, that wouldn't last me an hour on a commercial job.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think I'd use it in lieu of a corded band saw, but I can definitely think of a few situations where we needed to cut pipe in tight spot. Would've been handy.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I just purchased the micro drill/hacksall combo and purchased the flashlight and an extra battery for $330.00. The combo comes with a nice bag. I thought that was cheap.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Just what I was thinking.
> 
> Looks like lipstick on a pig to me.....
> 
> "Electric Hacksaw" is just Madison Avenue-speak for a redesigned SawzAll.


amen...


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> It looks cool, but isn't it just a baby Sawzall?


 
Yes it is. It's a pouch size saw for the occasional small job. I have had mine since Oct and have used it for just small stuff, it doesn't have much power for heavy cutting. It is great for tight spots and trimming.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> That's it? Seriously..... 28 cuts of ¾"? Krikie, that wouldn't last me an hour on a commercial job.


I wouldn't make it the only saw available on a large production job. But up on a lift where space and movement is limited it comes in real handy. Right after I got it I had to crawl back in an attic and cut an access hole in 7/16 OSB that I could fit through. I started with a plunge cut and made a nice 36"x36" square access hole one handed. As far as I'm concerned it paid for itself right then and there.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

amptech said:


> I wouldn't make it the only saw available on a large production job. But up on a lift where space and movement is limited it comes in real handy. Right after I got it I had to crawl back in an attic and cut an access hole in 7/16 OSB that I could fit through. I started with a plunge cut and made a nice 36"x36" square access hole one handed. As far as I'm concerned it paid for itself right then and there.


Nothin' I haven't done with a DeWalt 24v.......

Yea, I can see the advanatages of it, but it's just not going to make it to my wish list.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Don't forget about the makita 9.6 volt 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Makita-Recip-43...ptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116
It's been around for ten plus years.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i had my eye on one of those since i first heard about it. they seem pretty nice but maybe bosch will come out with one since i already have the 10 volt batteries


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i had my eye on one of those since i first heard about it. they seem pretty nice but maybe bosch will come out with one since i already have the 10 volt batteries


Yeah, I kinda feel the same way.

Once I bought the 18 v. brute tough drill, I realized it'd be more convenient to continue to purchase their line of products so I don't have to carry multiple chargers onto the job. If Bosch doesn't come out with one, I might pick one of these up. I've used Milwaukees sawzall as well, and it felt good.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I have the Bosch 10.8 volt driver and flashlight with an extra battery that I am going to get rid of, the Milwaukee is a little more powerful. I have heard from a Milwaulkee rep that they are going to come out with some 12v gadgets.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Nothin' I haven't done with a DeWalt 24v.......
> 
> Yea, I can see the advanatages of it, but it's just not going to make it to my wish list.


If you have cut a hole like that in 7/16 OSB one-handed with a 24V Dewalt, I'd argue that you didn't need a saw of any kind to make the hole!


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

They'll send one of those out to a job and everybodys fighting over it. i've seen that with those cordless bandsaws


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> I have the Bosch 10.8 volt driver and flashlight with an extra battery that I am going to get rid of, the Milwaukee is a little more powerful. I have heard from a Milwaulkee rep that they are going to come out with some 12v gadgets.


 
Used the M12 driver yesterday and wasn't impressed at all. The 10 volt Bosch will twist your wrist when i catches, the Milwaukee just stops.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

That's dissapointing seeing that it's rated at almost double the torque of the Bosch driver. 80 in lbs for the Bosch and 150 in lbs for the Milwaukee.


Either way, I still want one of those Hackzalls.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Used the M12 driver yesterday and wasn't impressed at all. The 10 volt Bosch will twist your wrist when i catches, the Milwaukee just stops.


As much as I love Bosch, are you sure it wasn't because the battery was dying? Those lithiums will just stop dead if they meet enough resistance when they're low, even though they'll start back up after the fact.

Also, even though Bosch came out with a 12v max driver with a 3/8'' chuck, I don't think it's a true 12v. It actually says 10.8 v (12 v Max) on the bottom of the battery, like it's a 10.8 with a boost of some sort.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Used the M12 driver yesterday and wasn't impressed at all. The 10 volt Bosch will twist your wrist when i catches, the Milwaukee just stops.


This surprises me. I had the Bosch 10.8 Impactor and thought it was the best thing ever until a friend got a Milwaukee M12 Impactor. The only thing I didn't like about the Bosch was its failure to work in cold temps. Somehow Milwaukee figured it out because it continues to work in below 30º temps where the Bosch won't. The Milwaukee out-drives the Bosch in wood and spins at a faster rpm making tek screw setting quicker as well. Don't get me wrong, the Bosch is awesome and I still use it. The Milwaukee is just better. Just my opinion.


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got a Mil 12 vt. driver and I love it. Drive screws and drill holes all day on one battery. Just today saw the Haczall at the big orange store. Same battery as my driver. Its on my list ogf things to buy.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I had a Bosch and while it was nice the new Rigid I purchased in October beats the Bosch hands down.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

brian john said:


> I had a Bosch and while it was nice the new Rigid I purchased in October beats the Bosch hands down.


I have the 24 V Ridgid and it is the best kit I have owned yet. And I have had almost all of them. If only they would come out with a few more tools for it...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I have the 24 V Ridgid and it is the best kit I have owned yet. And I have had almost all of them. If only they would come out with a few more tools for it...


 
To me all the Ridgid 24v stuff is bulky and heavy like the DeWalt 36v line. The Bosch and M12 fit in a pouch or a coat pocket a big plus most often. I usually work in such small places that I tend to feel like a gynecologist.


----------

